# gothic wave festival



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Doing some googling and came across this site. Some really awesome costumes and ideas. 

http://http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/lSKYSCOGfMH/Wave+Gothic+Festival


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone else getting a blank page?


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/lSKYSCOGfMH/Wave+Gothic+Festival

Try this I thought I had it working , oh well........................


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Woot! I can see pictures. Thanks.....Some pretty intense get ups there. WOW!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Fantastic! Thanks for the link to the ultra outré goth costumes. Think I caught a whiff of some steam punkers in there, too. 

Great gear in those pics.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting that!! What great costume ideas. I especially liked the couple dressed in white.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to do steam punk, why do I have to be out of proportion so much


----------



## jamespark (May 17, 2010)

Wow, those are some crazy costumes. Has anyone ever built a costume like the guy with the robot arm? I'm curious as to how long something like that would take.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

jamespark said:


> Wow, those are some crazy costumes. Has anyone ever built a costume like the guy with the robot arm? I'm curious as to how long something like that would take.


It's called Steampunk  awesome one too, very well done.


----------



## iainj (Jun 17, 2010)

That some amazing work there. Love the steampunk, must have been a nightmare to get into that outfit


----------

